# [TIPS] IP Dinamico

## socrat3

Ero stanco dei servizi di dynamic IP che funzionavano a singhiozzo.

Avevo la necessita' di accedere al mio computer di casa.

Ma come faccio? 

Massima economia --> allora niente IP fisso

Niente Dns dinamici (troppo instabili e non direttamente da me controllabili)

Ma poi se ho un router questi servizi richiedono l'apertura di troppe porte il che non mi piace molto.

Ecco la mia soluzione: (sono aperto ai suggerimenti)

Necessario:

client ftp--> Io uso il mitico lftp (che funge da console)

spazio web con accesso ftp

basta!!! niente piu' assoluta econmia.

1) script CHIAMATO "Scaricatore_di_ip.sh" (che fantasia lo so  :Wink: 

---INIZIO-----

bookmark add web ftp://user:password@ftp.tin.it

o web

rm ./miO_IP.htm

put -E home.htm -o ./miO_IP.htm

---FINE---

COMMENTO: Questo script viene dato in pasto a LFTP "lftp -f Scaricatore_di_ip.sh" che crea un bookmark con i dati del vostro account web. nel config di lftp. Questo script verra' richiamato dallo script bash che viene eseguito in /etc/crontab

Io ho inserito la seguente configurazione in crontab 

* * * * * soc /home/soc/cronip.sh

ecco cronip.sh (è lo script piu' importante)

----inizio----

rm -f home.htm

wget --http-user=user_router --http-password=password_router 10.0.0.2/dir_del_router_della_configurazione/home.htm

lftp -f Scaricatore_di_ip.sh

----FINE------

COMMENTO: Questo script va inserito in /etc/crontab ed eseguito ogni 2 minuti (mia impostazione). Lo stesso rimuove il vecchio home.htm (che ripeto e' il file htm del router che contiene le info dell'ip).

Il file home.htm (o similare) e' prodotto dai router che hanno una interfaccia WEB, pertanto i router che non hanno questa impostazione non potranno seguire il mio metodo. Mi connetto con WGET che scarica passando user e password del router e poi eseguo lo script di cui sopra. (che prende la pagina creata e la sposta sul mio server ftp che ha un accessso web protetto user/password. (una impostazione del genere si puo' utilizzate con altervista.org o con lycos ad esempio.

ciao

----------

## nomadsoul

scusa ma dyndns quali porte ti faceva aprire?!?

----------

## socrat3

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> scusa ma dyndns quali porte ti faceva aprire?!?

 

Ma tu hai un router? Penso proprio di non se mi hai risposto cosi'?

cmq la verisone che usavo io richiedeva le porte 59900 (se non ricordo male)

----------

## flod

Io ho un cliente dietro un router e non ho aperto nessuna porta  :Shocked: 

http://no-ip.org

Per curiosità ho appena provato (sono dietro ad un router) e funziona tranquillamente. 

Le porte le ho aperte per i servizi, non per permettere l'aggiornamento dei dns

----------

## X-Drum

io uso da piu di un anno dynDNS (dyndns.org) e ddclient,

ho un router e piuttosto vecchio anche, e non ho dovuto aprire alcuna porta!

ddclient fa il parsing ogni n minuti della pagina di stato del router, e se necessario aggiorna il dns con una query a dydns...

preciso che la mia macchina è praticamente sempre accesa e mi loggo su di essa piu' volte nel corso della giornata tramite ssh, mai avuto problemi.....

 *flod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le porte le ho aperte per i servizi, non per permettere l'aggiornamento dei dns

 

appunto!!! NON devi aprire alcuna porta per permettere al tuo client di aggiornare il dns.... 

socrat3 a questo punto la domanda è:

ma che tipo di problemi avevi?

----------

## lavish

 *flod wrote:*   

> *

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> i
> 
> appunto!!! NON devi aprire alcuna porta per permettere al tuo client di aggiornare il dns.... 
> 
> socrat3 a questo punto la domanda è:
> ...

 

QUOTO

----------

## socrat3

ma io ho usato il servizio che ha messo a disposizione il LINUX PRATICO.  Che usava le porte 59900 se no non fungeva nulla.

Vuole abilitate le porte con il virtual server sul router, se no non funziona nulla. 

Ma mica avete configurato un router con bridge mode? Perche' il mio non funziona.

Non ho mai provato dyDNS.

----------

## gutter

Prova ad usare questo:

http://www.dyndns.org/

Io lo uso da più di un anno e mezzo e mi sembra davvero buono ed affidabile  :Wink: . Come client ti consiglio:

```

*  net-dns/ddclient

      Latest version available: 3.6.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 32 kB

      Homepage:    http://burry.ca:4141/ddclient/

      Description: A perl based client for dyndns

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## socrat3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova ad usare questo:
> 
> http://www.dyndns.org/
> 
> Io lo uso da più di un anno e mezzo e mi sembra davvero buono ed affidabile . Come client ti consiglio:
> ...

 

Ho pensato ma se tutti questi dicono che ci riescono io mi sono rincretinito. Allora ho letto le istruzioni del client dhid ed avevo ragione io devo abilitare la porta UDP 58800 (io avevo modificato la conf per avere la porta 59900 per sicurezza).

Mi confermate non avete un router come bridge?

----------

## gutter

Leggi le istruzioni di ddclient  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti anche solo x lo sbattimento. 

Volevo segnalare che da ci sono in giro dei router/firewall/dsl/sveglia/tostapane   :Very Happy:   che hanno già integrato il supporto per il servizio di dinamic dns dyndns.  Zywall 2 e netgear 834G di sicuro [li ho provati] ma penso proprio ce ne siano altri.

----------

## Dhaki

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Complimenti anche solo x lo sbattimento. 
> 
> Volevo segnalare che da ci sono in giro dei router/firewall/dsl/sveglia/tostapane    che hanno già integrato il supporto per il servizio di dinamic dns dyndns.  Zywall 2 e netgear 834G di sicuro [li ho provati] ma penso proprio ce ne siano altri.

 

Il mio router ZyXEL 623ME, anche se con una sola uscita eth (cosa alquanto seccante   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ha il supporto per DyDNS

----------

## flod

Zyxel650R sono sicuro di sì, i modelli precedenti (645) non mi pare ma non ne ho la certezza. Se ti dovesse servire, lo tiro fuori dalla scatola e lo attacco per controllare  :Wink: 

----------

## Panda

Beh la soluzione non e' malvagia... io ho avuto problemi con dyndns, ma no-ip ha sempre funzionato benissimo... certo, potrebbe tornare utile in casi estremi quando il dynamic dns non funge bene.

----------

## akiross

Anche io con no-ip.com: quando avvio linux lui fa un sync del mio IP e lo uso dove mi pare

Ciauz

----------

## neon

 *flod wrote:*   

> Zyxel650R sono sicuro di sì, i modelli precedenti (645) non mi pare ma non ne ho la certezza. Se ti dovesse servire, lo tiro fuori dalla scatola e lo attacco per controllare 

 

Che intendete per supporto dyndns sul router??? Cioè il router aggiorna da solo l'ip sui server dyndns (strano)??? Io ho uno zyxel 645R ed uso ddclient, non vedo nessuna impostazione in proposito...  :Shocked: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Che intendete per supporto dyndns sul router??? Cioè il router aggiorna da solo l'ip sui server dyndns (strano)???

 strano ma vero   :Wink:  basta inserire nome, passwd e servizio dynamic dns cui ti appoggi e pensa a tutto il resto lui.

----------

## flod

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Che intendete per supporto dyndns sul router??? Cioè il router aggiorna da solo l'ip sui server dyndns (strano)??? Io ho uno zyxel 645R ed uso ddclient, non vedo nessuna impostazione in proposito... 

 

Allora è come dicevo io  :Wink: 

Il 645R è configurabile solo via telnet e non ha questa opzione.

Il 650R (il modello che ha sostituito il 645R) ha uno switch 4 porte, la configurazione tramite browser/telnet e permette di configurare il servizio di dynamic ip.

Immagine menu 650R: http://img139.exs.cx/img139/4928/650r4an.png

----------

## Syylk

Reply OT:

Questo thread mi conferma una volta di piu' che ho fatto bene a usare il mio modem DSL solo in modalita' bridge e lasciar fare il ruolo di router/firewall al firewall linux al quale e' attaccato.

DynDNS funziona a bomba da novembre 2000 con questo setup, e l'unica cosa che ho dovuto fare e' dire a pppd di lanciare ddclient "a botta secca" (quindi non in modalita' demone, ne' tantomeno controllando lo stato dell'IP ogni X minuti) quando va su la linea, sfruttando il comodissimo

```
/etc/ppp/ip-up.local
```

che viene eseguito da pppd appena il DSLAM mi assegna l'IP dinamico.

----------

## socrat3

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Beh la soluzione non e' malvagia... io ho avuto problemi con dyndns, ma no-ip ha sempre funzionato benissimo... certo, potrebbe tornare utile in casi estremi quando il dynamic dns non funge bene.

 

Be veramente puo' servire in molti casi. Ad esempio per trovare un computer in rete o quando non hai i permessi per installare programmi suddetti O quando devi mettere un ftp volante  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Idea:   a buon intenditor poche parole

----------

## lan

Io uso dyndns dai primi di settembre... il mio router ha una funzione di aggiornamento automatico del dnd in caso di riconnessione (Figata) poi abilitando una virtual dmz ho forwardato tutte le porte sul p2 a 400 mhz che mi fa da serverino (Con gentoo) . vedo che da scuola mi connetto senza problemi. per le porte aperte si avevo quel problema anche io ma in realtà è il router che fa sta roba.. si risolve, come appunto ho fatto, Virtual Dmz. La hanno oramai tutti i router. Da li gestisci tu con iptables..

Ciao ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> io uso da piu di un anno dynDNS (dyndns.org) e ddclient,
> 
> ho un router e piuttosto vecchio anche, e non ho dovuto aprire alcuna porta!
> 
> ddclient fa il parsing ogni n minuti della pagina di stato del router, e se necessario aggiorna il dns con una query a dydns...
> ...

 

il discorso è semplice... lascia il router configurato cosi è com'è

installa e configura ddclient 

apri un account su dydns *STOP*

non c'è bisogno di alcuna alchimia...se hai un router predisposto boh meglio,

ma non è necessario......

----------

## lan

Concordo e stottoscrivo  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------

## stefanonafets

Per .:deadhead:. (e chiunque cerca un router/firewall/tostapane che funga con dyndns): Ho un d-link (DI-604) che ha suddetta funzione, ma non ha mai funzionato (non aggiorna una se*a).

----------

## socrat3

Qualcuno del forum mi aveva detto che ci sono dei router che gestiscono il servizio di dynamic IP. Bene il mio non lo faceva? Non lo faceva..? Si perche' ora lo fa in maniera nativa.   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

Esistono in rete degli hack dei firmware dei router.... tutto dipende dal tuo chip. Il mio e' un connexant. Avevo un router mediacom a 42 euro e  me lo sono aggiornato. Ora ho un router che mi gestisce anche un firewall nativo tutto dipende dal firmware.

----------

## nomadsoul

 *socrat3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma tu hai un router? Penso proprio di non se mi hai risposto cosi'?
> 
> cmq la verisone che usavo io richiedeva le porte 59900 (se non ricordo male)

 

certo e con il comando dyndnsupdate aggiorno il mio ip..

poi e' ovvio che se vuoi fare un server wev DEVI aprire almeno una porta... presumibilmente la 80 altrimenti come cippa fai a far connettere la gente?

----------

## Cazzantonio

invece di usare un ftp non c'è il modo di farsi spedire la pagina html generata via mail?

Ci dovrebbe essere il modo di mandare mail con un comando da terminale... qualcuno sa come?

----------

